
AWS Outage Knocks Amazon, Netflix, Tinder and IMDb in MEGA Data Collapse - testrun
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/20/aws_database_outage/
======
MCRed
Is this happening so often that it's no longer even news? No appearance on the
front page.

People always talk about how you should just use AWS because its cheaper than
having "ops" people... but the ops load of AWS is higher than other services.
(it seems AWS fans think the only alternative is renting a cage in a
datacenter.)

AWS's terrible uptime is the reason I don't use it, the baroque and
proprietary APIs are also too much.

